# Fall?



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Yesterday at an outdoor Christmas Party, I sat down in a chair that was broken and both my Chi and I took a tumble. I was able to "toss" him to keep from falling on him, and he took a couple of rolls on the dirt. He did not cry out, and I picked him up to check him out. Nothing appeared to be broken and he was acting normal so I assumed all was well. Lots of kids were petting him, holding him, etc. and he was very docile with them (I made sure they were gentle). When we got home, he started acting funny. Walking like he was stiff, not wanting to be with the other dogs, staying curled up under the blankets, acting like he could not jump on the couch. Today he is eating and drinking fine, going out to the bathroom, but still is acting stiff and weird. I again checked out ribs, feet, legs, etc and got no reaction indicating a break or sprain. I gave him half a baby aspirin thinking may he is just sore, but I wanted to get you guys opinions. I don't want to overreact and spend money I don't have for the vet, but at the same time if he needs it, he needs it regardless of the money. What do you guys think? Give it another day, or take him to the vet now?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I would think as long as he is eating, drinking and his stool and urine seems ok( appearance and frequency) I would just watch for a couple days and let him heal


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree. See how he is during the day. Let him be. If he sleeps all day, then maybe by tomorrow he'll be fine. If not, then its the vet for him. How are YOU??? Sitting down hard like that can affect your neck. I know--- it happened to me.


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

@Susan: thank you for asking! Other than being embarrassed (falling on you butt in front of the company president is NOT the impression you want to leave) I am fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks you guys. After a couple of days of baby aspirin and lots of snuggling under the covers, he is back to his old self! Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to read your baby feels better.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

One thing I recall is my vet telling me that their organs can be affected by a fall or getting kicked by accident of course...liver and such...I guess you have to keep a good eye on him for a few days...making sure all stays normal..Scary things can happen with these tiny creatures...my vet tells me almost all the time when I bring my tiny one in...is she is a baby forever..guess she just wants me to be very careful with her....I hope all is well today..


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so happy to hear he is back to normal. That was scary for you and him.


----------

